# Superior Peptides- Research Protein Sale including High Quality IGF-1



## rambo99 (Sep 23, 2014)

*




*​*


50% OFF ON RESEARCH PROTEINS WHEN YOU PURCHASE 8 OR MORE!!!

PRODUCTS INCLUDED ARE IGF-1 LR3, IGF-1 DES, FOLLISTATIN, AND MYOSTATIN PROPEPTIDE

CLICK HERE FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: PROTEINPROMO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.

SALES WHILE SUPPLIES LAST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Proteins. Eight (8) or more of the same product minimum are required.*​


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 24, 2014)

*50% OFF ON RESEARCH PROTEINS WHEN YOU PURCHASE 8 OR MORE!!!

PRODUCTS INCLUDED ARE IGF-1 LR3, IGF-1 DES, FOLLISTATIN, AND MYOSTATIN PROPEPTIDE

CLICK HERE FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: PROTEINPROMO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.

SALES WHILE SUPPLIES LAST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Proteins. Eight (8) or more of the same product minimum are required.*


----------



## tl0311 (Sep 24, 2014)

You think this will be going for a few days? Had my credit card number get stolen waiting for the new one


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 24, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> You think this will be going for a few days? Had my credit card number get stolen waiting for the new one


Yes it should as long as products are still in stock. If you miss the sale, you cab always PM me and I can work something out for you.


----------



## tl0311 (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome thanks bro


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 24, 2014)

Np


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 24, 2014)

*



*
*


50% OFF ON RESEARCH PROTEINS WHEN YOU PURCHASE 8 OR MORE!!!

PRODUCTS INCLUDED ARE IGF-1 LR3, IGF-1 DES, FOLLISTATIN, AND MYOSTATIN PROPEPTIDE

CLICK HERE FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: PROTEINPROMO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.


Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Proteins. Eight (8) or more of the same product minimum are required.*​


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 25, 2014)

Great deal here guys, time to stock up on igf!!

*50% OFF ON RESEARCH PROTEINS WHEN YOU PURCHASE 8 OR MORE!!!

PRODUCTS INCLUDED ARE IGF-1 LR3, IGF-1 DES, FOLLISTATIN, AND MYOSTATIN PROPEPTIDE

CLICK HERE FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: PROTEINPROMO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.[/size]

SALES WHILE SUPPLIES LAST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Proteins. Eight (8) or more of the same product minimum are required.*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 25, 2014)

*


50% OFF ON RESEARCH PROTEINS WHEN YOU PURCHASE 8 OR MORE!!!

PRODUCTS INCLUDED ARE IGF-1 LR3, IGF-1 DES, FOLLISTATIN, AND MYOSTATIN PROPEPTIDE

CLICK HERE FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: PROTEINPROMO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.


Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Proteins. Eight (8) or more of the same product minimum are required.*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 26, 2014)

To the top!!!

*50% OFF ON RESEARCH PROTEINS WHEN YOU PURCHASE 8 OR MORE!!!

PRODUCTS INCLUDED ARE IGF-1 LR3, IGF-1 DES, FOLLISTATIN, AND MYOSTATIN PROPEPTIDE

CLICK HERE FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: PROTEINPROMO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.[/size]

SALES WHILE SUPPLIES LAST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Proteins. Eight (8) or more of the same product minimum are required.*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 26, 2014)

Just reduced to only require a purchase of 4!!!

*50% OFF ON RESEARCH PROTEINS WHEN YOU PURCHASE 4 OR MORE!!!

PRODUCTS INCLUDED ARE IGF-1 LR3, IGF-1 DES, FOLLISTATIN, AND MYOSTATIN PROPEPTIDE

CLICK HERE FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: PROTEINPROMO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.**

SALES WHILE SUPPLIES LAST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Proteins. Four (4) or more of the same product minimum are required.*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 26, 2014)

NOW YOU ONLY NEED TO PURCHASE 4 ITEMS TO GET THE BOFO!

*



*
*


50% OFF ON RESEARCH PROTEINS WHEN YOU PURCHASE 4 OR MORE!!!

PRODUCTS INCLUDED ARE IGF-1 LR3, IGF-1 DES, FOLLISTATIN, AND MYOSTATIN PROPEPTIDE

CLICK HERE FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: PROTEINPROMO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.


Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Proteins. Eight (4) or more of the same product minimum are required.*​


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 26, 2014)

MINIMUM IS NOW REDUCED TO 4 ONLY!!! TAKE ADVANTAGE THIS IS ALMOST OVER.

*50% OFF ON RESEARCH PROTEINS WHEN YOU PURCHASE 4 OR MORE!!!

PRODUCTS INCLUDED ARE IGF-1 LR3, IGF-1 DES, FOLLISTATIN, AND MYOSTATIN PROPEPTIDE

CLICK HERE FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: PROTEINPROMO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.**

SALES WHILE SUPPLIES LAST

Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Proteins. Four (4) or more of the same product minimum are required.*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 26, 2014)

*



*
*


50% OFF ON RESEARCH PROTEINS WHEN YOU PURCHASE 4 OR MORE!!!

PRODUCTS INCLUDED ARE IGF-1 LR3, IGF-1 DES, FOLLISTATIN, AND MYOSTATIN PROPEPTIDE

CLICK HERE FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: PROTEINPROMO AT CHECKOUT FOR DISCOUNT.


Coupon cannot be combined with any other coupons. Promo valid for Research Proteins. Eight (4) or more of the same product minimum are required*​


----------

